# Stealth Sounder placement



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Please could I have a response by Stealth owners or persons wanting one in the future about the three common placement areas of the sounder itself....
those are the orthodox top of lid mount....in the lid....in the yak foward of the seat bucket between legs....

which one have you got or wouldhave and why?.....serious question as im still looking at buying the flush mount lid option but need an owners POV on the different options etc thanks in advance
baggs


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the idea of the flush mounts but decided against after thinking how they would fare in a decent surf situation. Despite being waterproof I don't think they would last if the yak is upside down and getting smashed in a sandy shorey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

I have mine on railblaza mounts. One on the hatch and one in front of each foot.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Kkkkkkkk! Salty your a true shite stirring bastard


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

I've put mine between my legs cut the hole ect. So far so good I've had it upside down in the surf and been out in big surf with no issues. I used a fair bit of all clear though just to be sure. One thing I have noticed is in rough weather it's harder to keep looking down at the screen. On the plus side u don't need to mess around putting your sounder in and plugging it in ect pre launch it's there ready to go. It's also easily reached you don't have to lean forward at all and it's out of the way also it doesn't take up any room inside the hatch. Have a look for a thread started by me tittle a question for stealth modders there is a tonne of info and pics on sounder installs. 
Cheers jay


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=92&t=63574

And

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=63817


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > I have mine on railblaza mounts. One on the hatch and one in front of each foot.
> ...


Side mirror?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Safa said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > nad97 said:
> ...


Paddle fitness


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

On my next ski, I would do exactly the same build. This install ticked the boxes so well that I actually copied the breadboard and rail mounting idea and used it on my boat.

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=42618&hilit=bfs+fishfinder


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

i saw dans first hand, its the bee's knees. do it if u have the skill set. although with mine i did the velcro it to the top of hatch, easy to pull on and off through the surf - simple fast and effective


----------

